# No longer who ive been



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 18, 2018)

My whole life I have always been like everyone else. Cared about the same shit, entertained by the same poisoning media, worried about the same fears as everyone. I thought I knew what reality was. I wanted to go off and become "successful" and make money and all that. About a year ago I had my first experience with the magic mushroom and my whole existence was changed, I felt true love and realized so many things about myself and I did NOT want to keep going on the path I was headed. Basically the core of who I was shifted and I am a completely new person now. I no longer really relate to anyone I go to school with or even my own family. I love everyone and everything on this Earth from the bottom of my heart and want nothing but to spread my eternal love but no one seems to understand and thinks I'm on "cloud 9" all the time and I need to come back down to reality. I became very spiritual and have explored myself in ways I never knew possible and became such a better, loving, compassionate person but everyone around me thinks I'm going crazy and headed down a dark path and I just don't understand. I've realized that I want to live a free life and not keep feeding the destruction of this Earth and of ourselves. This summer I'm going on my first hitchhiking trip and hope to meet more like minded people. I love to talk to people and enjoy being with others but this isolation that my change has caused me is driving me kinda crazy. I know another way of life is possible and right for me and that's what I'm looking for this summer. Much love to you all and thank you so much if you took the time to read all this.


----------



## james22 (Apr 19, 2018)

PeaceLoveHarmony said:


> My whole life I have always been like everyone else. Cared about the same shit, entertained by the same poisoning media, worried about the same fears as everyone. I thought I knew what reality was. I wanted to go off and become "successful" and make money and all that. About a year ago I had my first experience with the magic mushroom and my whole existence was changed, I felt true love and realized so many things about myself and I did NOT want to keep going on the path I was headed. Basically the core of who I was shifted and I am a completely new person now. I no longer really relate to anyone I go to school with or even my own family. I love everyone and everything on this Earth from the bottom of my heart and want nothing but to spread my eternal love but no one seems to understand and thinks I'm on "cloud 9" all the time and I need to come back down to reality. I became very spiritual and have explored myself in ways I never knew possible and became such a better, loving, compassionate person but everyone around me thinks I'm going crazy and headed down a dark path and I just don't understand. I've realized that I want to live a free life and not keep feeding the destruction of this Earth and of ourselves. This summer I'm going on my first hitchhiking trip and hope to meet more like minded people. I love to talk to people and enjoy being with others but this isolation that my change has caused me is driving me kinda crazy. I know another way of life is possible and right for me and that's what I'm looking for this summer. Much love to you all and thank you so much if you took the time to read all this.


Hope to see you on the road, my story is much the same but with acid rather than shrooms. I've always been a bit "out there" but it was L that really made me see things for what they were.


----------



## severin (Apr 19, 2018)

I feel you bud but in this world, imhfo bro, the best and most effective way to do it is to save what you have to give only for the people who are on your level, your wavelength/headspace, know what I mean. There is all kinds of evil out there and the smartest most effecient way of building up as long as you're on cloud 9 (I know where cloud 9 is and I'm not being facetious) is to focus only on yourself and wait, patiently, for the truly compassionate, goodhearted folks to show up. Be generous, be kind, but do not ever give more than is asked.. you're not superman, however much you may feel that it shouldn't matter if you're not ( Iktf too bro ). Peace and happy trails.


----------



## Sameer (Apr 19, 2018)

Love yourself and live in the moment....Peace and Happiness your goal...and be very strong because you are....
I dropped out six years ago to live in the most beautiful places...and found peace and happiness. "You are on the best journey ever!"


----------



## Escaper (Apr 20, 2018)

Maybe try going to some rainbow gatherings? I dont know what they are like in the states but I went to my first one last year and two consecutive ones since and they have been amazing for me. Similarly to you, I found myself needed to find likeminded people, people who were less involved in consumerism, materialism and whatnot and more involved in communal living, loving in nature, trusting the universal flow and connecting to each other and all aspects of themselves. There are lots of different types of people on lots of different points of different paths at these gatherings but I definitely found my tribe there and im super grateful for it. For the first time in my life I feel comfortable to be myself and express my true self around people because I know ill be acxwpted even if some individuals will still think some thinga are wierd or wrong, I wont be rejected. Its a beautiful family here in australia at least.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 20, 2018)

Try to remember this decisional moment within this most recent realization. Try to keep it fresh as you evolve through more chapters in life. Yesterdays lessons only apply to yesterdays challenges. The past is history & the future most certainly is a mystery. Having a constant conversion process is the path to an enlightened happiness, despite your direction or path. When we rise & decide that today is the day to seek the unknown that is just over the perceived horizon; consider that we usually only allow ourselves to travel on but one path at a time. Happiness should be an unreachable destination that cannot be conquered. Most likely it is not an actual place but occasionally we catch glimpses in our periphery as we travel. Traveling allows us to be hyper aware of new surroundings, experiences & random human interactions. With the reduction of the mundane, often we can quiet the background clutter so that our perception can expand into moments of clarity. By learning that we live as finite beings; fearful of the infinite.

We may only be able to experience small doses of true happiness & serenity during our journey from birth to death. Some could be artificially stimulated but if we obtain such temporary clarity, direction & peace with psychedelics than imagine the equanimity that comes with an unaltered contemplative state that exists under any & all conditions. There are many views & alternate experiences that simultaneously exist, evolve & shift as we do. Multiple unknowns & unseen will exist on the same path with yet more infinite paths that we will never know, experience or see. When you reach that first mountain top that a magic mushroom unlocked for you to first see; when those chemicals will wear off, you may feel as if you are standing alone in the wilderness. Instead of seeing the locks in the world & seeking more keys; instead seek open doors & passages. Instead of reverting back to what was safe, trusted & known, consider trying to seek an alternate version of your current reality. Feeling naked & thinking that the temporal unlocked state was a causal effect of something from your outside that once allowed your inside to be more free. Inner freedom exists in all of us yet we suffocate those instincts out of fear. Be free & know that our paths to enlightened happiness dwell deep in our core; there is no external compass, map or direction needed. Fear is only an obstacle when we allow it. Try to look off in the distance & see the vast mountain ranges, uncharted summits & beautiful vistas have always existed. Perhaps they were just out of your once clouded sight. By continuing to seek good instead of bad, light instead of dark & fullness in all emptiness; we can adjust to meet what ever we encounter on our journey. This journey can be a diverse adventure without ever taking a single step.

None of of are who we had been. But all of us need to be reminded to not stop infinitely growing.

All though I personally abstain from all mind altering substances today, I once partook in psychedelia & psychotropic substances. I try to not judge anyone or their path, including myself. I want to wish all who read this a path to happiness. For those who may indulge, do have a Happy 420 day, today.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

palmazon said:


> Fungi can be tremendous expediters - in other words, good thing you didn't wait until your deathbed to make these realizations... Bravo & best of luck - keep posting your adventures!


Thank you! And yes that is so true. It opened my eyes to things I would've never learned. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

Thab


severin said:


> I feel you bud but in this world, imhfo bro, the best and most effective way to do it is to save what you have to give only for the people who are on your level, your wavelength/headspace, know what I mean. There is all kinds of evil out there and the smartest most effecient way of building up as long as you're on cloud 9 (I know where cloud 9 is and I'm not being facetious) is to focus only on yourself and wait, patiently, for the truly compassionate, goodhearted folks to show up. Be generous, be kind, but do not ever give more than is asked.. you're not superman, however much you may feel that it shouldn't matter if you're not ( Iktf too bro ). Peace and happy trails.


Thank you for the advice man. I definitely understand what you mean by being loving and caring and you will attract the right people. The universe will give you whatever you put out and thats why you gotta be compassionate to all. Happy trails to you too brother! Thank you for the reply.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

Sameer said:


> Love yourself and live in the moment....Peace and Happiness your goal...and be very strong because you are....
> I dropped out six years ago to live in the most beautiful places...and found peace and happiness. "You are on the best journey ever!"


Always live in the moment because nothing will ever be true except right now. This experience is so incredibly beautiful and I'm just thankful to be here, thank you and safe travels to you.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

Felix Rivers said:


> Maybe try going to some rainbow gatherings? I dont know what they are like in the states but I went to my first one last year and two consecutive ones since and they have been amazing for me. Similarly to you, I found myself needed to find likeminded people, people who were less involved in consumerism, materialism and whatnot and more involved in communal living, loving in nature, trusting the universal flow and connecting to each other and all aspects of themselves. There are lots of different types of people on lots of different points of different paths at these gatherings but I definitely found my tribe there and im super grateful for it. For the first time in my life I feel comfortable to be myself and express my true self around people because I know ill be acxwpted even if some individuals will still think some thinga are wierd or wrong, I wont be rejected. Its a beautiful family here in australia at least.


I'm going to my first one this summer and hope the same thing you did, to find more like-minded people and find somewhere I can truly express my heart without being labeled crazy. The Earth provides everything you could ever want or need. Peace and love to you!


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

highwayman said:


> Try to remember this decisional moment within this most recent realization. Try to keep it fresh as you evolve through more chapters in life. Yesterdays lessons only apply to yesterdays challenges. The past is history & the future most certainly is a mystery. Having a constant conversion process is the path to an enlightened happiness, despite your direction or path. When we rise & decide that today is the day to seek the unknown that is just over the perceived horizon; consider that we usually only allow ourselves to travel on but one path at a time. Happiness should be an unreachable destination that cannot be conquered. Most likely it is not an actual place but occasionally we catch glimpses in our periphery as we travel. Traveling allows us to be hyper aware of new surroundings, experiences & random human interactions. With the reduction of the mundane, often we can quiet the background clutter so that our perception can expand into moments of clarity. By learning that we live as finite beings; fearful of the infinite.
> 
> We may only be able to experience small doses of true happiness & serenity during our journey from birth to death. Some could be artificially stimulated but if we obtain such temporary clarity, direction & peace with psychedelics than imagine the equanimity that comes with an unaltered contemplative state that exists under any & all conditions. There are many views & alternate experiences that simultaneously exist, evolve & shift as we do. Multiple unknowns & unseen will exist on the same path with yet more infinite paths that we will never know, experience or see. When you reach that first mountain top that a magic mushroom unlocked for you to first see; when those chemicals will wear off, you may feel as if you are standing alone in the wilderness. Instead of seeing the locks in the world & seeking more keys; instead seek open doors & passages. Instead of reverting back to what was safe, trusted & known, consider trying to seek an alternate version of your current reality. Feeling naked & thinking that the temporal unlocked state was a causal effect of something from your outside that once allowed your inside to be more free. Inner freedom exists in all of us yet we suffocate those instincts out of fear. Be free & know that our paths to enlightened happiness dwell deep in our core; there is no external compass, map or direction needed. Fear is only an obstacle when we allow it. Try to look off in the distance & see the vast mountain ranges, uncharted summits & beautiful vistas have always existed. Perhaps they were just out of your once clouded sight. By continuing to seek good instead of bad, light instead of dark & fullness in all emptiness; we can adjust to meet what ever we encounter on our journey. This journey can be a diverse adventure without ever taking a single step.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply. I truly appreciate it and i agree with what you said, thanks for the insight safe travels.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

james22 said:


> Hope to see you on the road, my story is much the same but with acid rather than shrooms. I've always been a bit "out there" but it was L that really made me see things for what they were.[/QUOTE
> I'm so glad you had an experience like that. I'm gonna be travelling all summer so I will definitely hit you up and see if we can meet up !


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 20, 2018)

james22 said:


> Hope to see you on the road, my story is much the same but with acid rather than shrooms. I've always been a bit "out there" but it was L that really made me see things for what they were.


I'm glad you had an experience like that. I'm gonna be travelling all summer so I will definitely hit you up and see if we can meet up!


----------



## deleted user (Apr 20, 2018)

I agree and really like what's been said here so far, with the exception of rainbow. Fuck rainbow.

Always love and have compassion, always. Been kind and understanding every time too. But seriously watch out for vampires. They WILL shorten your life and burn your soul. Having a good nature in the face of one will eventually ruin your peace which can pry down your already good relationships and probably no one will be there for you if you're only contrasting circles are toxic or apathetic to understanding. 

I'm a slow learner and have made this mistake many times in my life, some of which made for me before I was an adult. Today I struggle harder for even a glimpse of that path as I am patronized and fucked with from every which way.

But that is my path. Who knows where it will go. Right now it's got me drinking with good people in nola and writing this comment which I hope will help deflect a shit path for someone who is passionate about doing good by life. That outlook and growth, thinking that deeply for others cannot be beat. Just make sure like severin said make sure the people you align with are on the level and give as much as they take (with exceptions depending)


I hope you the best on your path, stay safe.
And again, fuck phony ass rainbow.


----------



## Robie (Apr 21, 2018)

It's always great to hear of others who discover the empathy in thier hearts that open the spiritual eyes to love and the real purpose of it. 
Perhaps our paths may cross some day but in any event stay focused on the peace and love. Keep a smile in your heart; even when facing adversity. Disregard and ignore those that would suck your energy or try to minimize your message, yet have pity on them; see in them, all that could be you without this experience. You do not have to like anybody, but for your own sake do not hate anyone.
Best to you in your travels both physically and spiritually.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 22, 2018)

Weibor said:


> It's always great to hear of others who discover the empathy in thier hearts that open the spiritual eyes to love and the real purpose of it.
> Perhaps our paths may cross some day but in any event stay focused on the peace and love. Keep a smile in your heart; even when facing adversity. Disregard and ignore those that would suck your energy or try to minimize your message, yet have pity on them; see in them, all that could be you without this experience. You do not have to like anybody, but for your own sake do not hate anyone.
> Best to you in your travels both physically and spiritually.


Thank you I appreciate your reply. And best to you as well.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 22, 2018)

stukovthetuna said:


> I agree and really like what's been said here so far, with the exception of rainbow. Fuck rainbow.
> 
> Always love and have compassion, always. Been kind and understanding every time too. But seriously watch out for vampires. They WILL shorten your life and burn your soul. Having a good nature in the face of one will eventually ruin your peace which can pry down your already good relationships and probably no one will be there for you if you're only contrasting circles are toxic or apathetic to understanding.
> 
> ...





stukovthetuna said:


> I agree and really like what's been said here so far, with the exception of rainbow. Fuck rainbow.
> 
> Always love and have compassion, always. Been kind and understanding every time too. But seriously watch out for vampires. They WILL shorten your life and burn your soul. Having a good nature in the face of one will eventually ruin your peace which can pry down your already good relationships and probably no one will be there for you if you're only contrasting circles are toxic or apathetic to understanding.
> 
> ...


I have met people who seem to be like vampires. They are so negative themselves they try to bring everyone and everything around them down. I try to stay away but never judge or hate someone like this because we are all in our own path. Thank you I appreciate the response. Stay safe and much peace to you,


----------



## deleted user (Apr 23, 2018)

Bad vibes and negative personalities are one thing, but opportunists, theives, manipulators, and people that can drag you to prison, for example, usually sleep well at night with their path of devastation. Would probably laugh at our moms for having to fill out visiter applications to see us if said prices of shit thought twice after their misdeeds. 

Just remember not everyone is on cloud 9 with us, some people are walking horrors. Not trying to undermined ya, you may understand that already, possibly more than I do cause I don't know where you come from. 

Either way, i hope you get out there and meet people that celebrate you. Away from what you don't want and away from going crazy from isolation, I know how cruddy that garage is. Taking a chance to travel can definitely be constructive


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 26, 2018)

stukovthetuna said:


> Bad vibes and negative personalities are one thing, but opportunists, theives, manipulators, and people that can drag you to prison, for example, usually sleep well at night with their path of devastation. Would probably laugh at our moms for having to fill out visiter applications to see us if said prices of shit thought twice after their misdeeds.
> 
> Just remember not everyone is on cloud 9 with us, some people are walking horrors. Not trying to undermined ya, you may understand that already, possibly more than I do cause I don't know where you come from.
> 
> Either way, i hope you get out there and meet people that celebrate you. Away from what you don't want and away from going crazy from isolation, I know how cruddy that garage is. Taking a chance to travel can definitely be constructive


Thank you man.


----------

